# Scappatella online? Basta un click



## Old Papero (5 Ottobre 2008)

*Scappatella online? Basta un click - Tradimento.net a Studio Aperto*

Tradimento.net a Studio Aperto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.video.mediaset.it/video....categoria=edizione/servizio&from=studioaperto


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Ottobre 2008)

Ma non è il corrispettivo del sito americano!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Ottobre 2008)

Ora capisco questo alto numero di utenti oggi....


----------



## Verena67 (5 Ottobre 2008)

si, ma non siamo noi.....vedi altro mio trhead...qui il giornalista ha fatto qualche casino!


----------



## Old Papero (5 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si, ma non siamo noi.....vedi altro mio trhead...qui il giornalista ha fatto qualche casino!


perchè non siamo noi? a me mi pare lo stesso sito


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> perchè non siamo noi? a me mi pare lo stesso sito


anche a me ... l'ho riconosciuto subito


----------



## Verena67 (5 Ottobre 2008)

no, non lo è, fa riferimento a utenti qui sconosciuti...


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2008)

*curiosità*

Guardate cosa si dice in questo "forum" ... pare che noi nominiamo troppo le sue ospiti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   io lo vedo adesso  giusto perché cercavo riferimenti al nostro forum....

http://forum.alfemminile.com/forum/...di-questo-forum-e-delle-sue-partecipanti.html

Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)

riuscirebbero a banalizzare pure la loro madre sti *****ni di giornalisti...non li sopportoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Old fatanera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee mi stanno scrivendo in privato!!!! Siamo a quota tre messaggi da stamattina di utenti appena iscritti!!!!
Vogliono sapere a che serve il sito!
Dove vogliamo arrivare!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee mi stanno scrivendo in privato!!!! Siamo a quota tre messaggi da stamattina di utenti appena iscritti!!!!
> Vogliono sapere a che serve il sito!
> Dove vogliamo arrivare!!!


e tu rifiuta se non ti interessa.


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2008)

*fatanera*



fatanera ha detto:


> Ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee mi stanno scrivendo in privato!!!! Siamo a quota tre messaggi da stamattina di utenti appena iscritti!!!!
> Vogliono sapere a che serve il sito!
> Dove vogliamo arrivare!!!


Prova a dire loro che vadano a vedere nel dizionario al sostantivo tradimento... poi con un po' di immaginazione sapranno a che serve questo sito!!!
Un po' di voglia di leggere e documentarsi no vero? Diciamo che la scusa é buona............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)

oppure ti cambi il nik in _suora nera 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)

che non è sola nera ( con la O aperta )


----------



## Old fatanera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Ragazzi ho appena saputo che questo sito è un sito di incontri si possono incontrare realmente persone tradite e traditori.

Visto che sto tizio vuole sapere anche la mia storia mi sto chiedendo se è qualcuno che potrebbe avermi riconosciuta e vuole certezze e dettagli.

Non abbocco.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Ragazzi ho appena saputo che questo sito è un sito di incontri si possono incontrare realmente persone tradite e traditori.
> 
> ma stai parlando di noi?
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Holly (5 Ottobre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> *Ragazzi ho appena saputo che questo sito è un sito di incontri si possono incontrare realmente persone tradite e traditori.
> *
> Visto che sto tizio vuole sapere anche la mia storia mi sto chiedendo se è qualcuno che potrebbe avermi riconosciuta e vuole certezze e dettagli.
> 
> Non abbocco.



Ma quando mai???!!!


----------



## Old fatanera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Beh il tono era ironico.
In privato mi han detto che in giro c'è questa voce, quindi molti si stanno inscrivendo per suddetto motivo!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Beh il tono era ironico.
> In privato mi han detto che in giro c'è questa voce, quindi molti si stanno inscrivendo per suddetto motivo!!!


ti turba?

a me non sono mai arrivati mp. dal contenuto nemmeno lontanamente offensivo. e sono iscritta da tempo.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)




----------



## Old fatanera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Perchè mi dovrebbe turbare?

L'ho riportato perchè è una conseguenza dell'articolo uscito sulla STAMPA.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Perchè mi dovrebbe turbare?
> 
> L'ho riportato perchè è una conseguenza dell'articolo uscito sulla STAMPA.


 
mi pareva di aver letto che eri infastidita.


----------



## Old Confù (5 Ottobre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee mi stanno scrivendo in privato!!!! Siamo a quota tre messaggi da stamattina di utenti appena iscritti!!!!
> Vogliono sapere a che serve il sito!
> Dove vogliamo arrivare!!!


ora capisco perchè anche a me è arrivato un mp....che mi diceva dal non sapere da dove cominciare....

l'ho indirizzato verso il confessionale...se voleva dei pareri...& poi il silenzio e nessun nuovo thread in confessionale!!!!


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2008)

*Già*

Questo non sarebbe un sito di incontri, é nato per ben altro motivo, però é evidente che qualche voce in tal senso gira, i casi sono due o qualcuno l'ha messa in giro scientemente o, semplicemente come spesso accade, c'é chi dovunque e quantunque tende a broccolare da una parte e a denigrare dall'altra....e lo farebbe anche nella sala d'aspetto del dentista!!!
Il sito é "tradimento.net" e non "Incontri.net", basta rispondere così, se sono alfabetizzati capiscono quasi subito.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old nonsonounsanto (5 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti turba?
> 
> a me non sono mai arrivati mp. dal contenuto nemmeno lontanamente offensivo. e sono iscritta da tempo.


 
a milano in piazzale loreto sono esposti i Vostri recapiti, lo sanno tutti oramai...


----------



## Old Confù (5 Ottobre 2008)

*Bruja*

Se non sbaglio,
nella pagina iniziale del sito, la dicitura del _"forum"_ recita più o meno così:
_"luogo virtuale di incontro tra traditi & traditori!"_...(o qualcosa del genere).
Ora, ovvio che quell'"incontro" sta a significare "scambio di idee e opinioni"...
forse qualcuno l'ha interpretato a suo piacimento!!!!


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2008)

*Confù*



Confù ha detto:


> Se non sbaglio,
> nella pagina iniziale del sito, la dicitura del _"forum"_ recita più o meno così:
> _"luogo virtuale di incontro tra traditi & traditori!"_...(o qualcosa del genere).
> Ora, ovvio che quell'"incontro" sta a significare "scambio di idee e opinioni"...
> forse qualcuno l'ha interpretato a suo piacimento!!!!


Quando dico che per interpretare bisogna intelleggere non parlo a vanvera... e comunque c'é differenza fra interpretare e travisare.
Tecnicamente non si ha colpa se una persona scrive il nostro indirizzo anche nei bagni delle stazioni, ma é chi ne fa un uso scorretto che sappiamo come valutare.
Bruja


----------



## Old Papero (5 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quando dico che per interpretare bisogna intelleggere non parlo a vanvera... e comunque c'é differenza fra interpretare e travisare.
> Tecnicamente non si ha colpa se una persona scrive il nostro indirizzo anche nei bagni delle stazioni, ma é chi ne fa un uso scorretto che sappiamo come valutare.
> Bruja


Vista tutta questa "pubblicità" al sito mi è venuta voglia di editare un mio post nel quale ci sono dei riferimenti espliciti a fatti successi nel mio paese e non vorrei che qualcuno risalisse alla mia identità. Ho provato ad editarlo ma non mi è riuscito, come posso fare?


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Ottobre 2008)

contattare la redazione di studio aperto e chiedere rettifica? altrimenti gli si fa causa, no?


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Ottobre 2008)

la giornalista ha detto esplicitamente che esiste in italia un corrispettivo e così non è visto che in quello americano lo scopo è esplicito mentre qui no...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2008)

Tenete gli occhi aperti e raccogliete le informazioni recenti (da più o meno oggi). Con link se possibile. Grazie.


----------



## Old Dirk Bogarde (6 Ottobre 2008)

_*Ora capisco questo alto numero di utenti oggi.... *_

_hai ragione Giusy_
_dopo anni che cazzeggio con il PC di notte io non ne avevo mai sentito parlare prima d'ora_
_comunque CIAO a tutti da un nubbio_


----------



## Old fatanera (6 Ottobre 2008)

Stamattina mi sono connessa e ho trovato altri utenti che mi hanno contatta in privato.
Tutti chiedono come si fa ad interagire con gli altri utenti e come funziona sto sito.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (6 Ottobre 2008)

eheheh, siete balzati agli onori della cronaca!


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

onori un par de ciufole


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> eheheh, siete balzati agli onori della cronaca!





tatina ha detto:


> onori un par de ciufole



Mhaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

e di me hanno parlato?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e di me hanno parlato?


E di me??????????


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

la segnalazione di questo sito ( nel bene o nel male) ha attirato tantissime persone, molti si sono connessi chi a caccia di scappatelle ( ma non ci vuole almeno un minimo di attrazione per tradire?), chi per curiosità, chi perchè ieri era domenica e non aveva nulla da fare. Morale un casino allucinante, allo stato dei fatti, ha creato parecchie grane anche a me.


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> la segnalazione di questo sito ( nel bene o nel male) ha attirato tantissime persone, molti si sono connessi chi a caccia di scappatelle ( ma non ci vuole almeno un minimo di attrazione per tradire?), chi per curiosità, chi perchè ieri era domenica e non aveva nulla da fare. Morale un casino allucinante, allo stato dei fatti, ha creato parecchie grane anche a me.


 
e pure a me che di incontrare non me ne frega una cippa...


----------



## Old DanTheMan (6 Ottobre 2008)

Ah però... visto che potere ha la televisione? Ammetto la mia colpa, iscritto dopo il servizio visto al tg!! Come si dice, curiosity killed the cat... 

Ma, dunque, questo in verità è un circolo di ricamo punto croce.... o mi sbaglio?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Eh si... pero' si fa anche a maglia... qualche sciarpa per l'inverno torna sempre utile


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Ma, dunque, questo in verità è un circolo di ricamo punto croce.... o mi sbaglio?


abbiamo anche la stanzetta della cucina !!!


----------



## Old DanTheMan (6 Ottobre 2008)

Oh, ma allora siete proprio attrezzati!! Che bel posto, mi posso trasferire anch'io?
So cucinare e cucire, quindi dovrei rientrare nello standard...


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

vuoi un giro di tarocchi?

se prendo quel giornalista... me lo cucino con le fave...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Oh, ma allora siete proprio attrezzati!! Che bel *posto, mi posso trasferire anch'io?*
> So cucinare e cucire, quindi dovrei rientrare nello standard...


no


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> vuoi un giro di tarocchi?
> 
> se prendo quel giornalista... me lo cucino con le fave...


 













tatina pensaci tu, ristabilisci l'ordine


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

lo invito PER cena


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Oh, ma allora siete proprio attrezzati!! Che bel posto, mi posso trasferire anch'io?
> So cucinare e cucire, quindi dovrei rientrare nello standard...


 
ti ha già risposto asudem con un giro di parole

se necessitano chiarimenti...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> lo invito PER cena


 
sei molto intrigante in veste hannibal lecter


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> vuoi un giro di tarocchi?
> 
> se prendo quel giornalista... me lo cucino con le fave...


 Ho sentito dire che il palmo della mano sia particolarmente buono. Potrei fare uno strappo alla regola e fare un viaggio safari con il giornalista al Centro Africa, un pentolone al posto dello zaino


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Ho sentito dire che il palmo della mano sia particolarmente buono. Potrei fare uno strappo alla regola e fare un viaggio safari con il giornalista al Centro Africa, un pentolone al posto dello zaino


comunque vorrei ricordavi che si parla di studio aperto... le definizioni TG e giornalista, non sono adeguate


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

vai giovi e torna vincitore... 
angelo .. ma grazie,.. io adoro il fegato...


----------



## Old DanTheMan (6 Ottobre 2008)

Mmm... ma che bell'ambiente, tutti simpatici e ben disposti!!! Immagino che sarete tutti belli come Brad Pitt, ricchi come Bill Gates e intelligenti come Zichichi... 

Hmm, bene, penso che resterò, sennò lo standard è troppo elevato e invece io credo che chi ha realizzato questo portale abbia interesse ad avere una certa varietà... ok, allora mi sistemo lì, ma non troppo lontano dalla porta...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Mmm... ma che bell'ambiente, tutti simpatici e ben disposti!!! Immagino che sarete tutti belli come Brad Pitt, ricchi come Bill Gates e intelligenti come Zichichi...
> 
> Hmm, bene, penso che resterò, sennò lo standard è troppo elevato e invece io credo che chi ha realizzato questo portale abbia interesse ad avere una certa varietà... ok, allora mi sistemo lì, ma non troppo lontano dalla porta...


 
o dalla finestra. scegli tu.


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

se fossi ricca mica starei qui a perdere tempo con te.


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> o dalla finestra. scegli tu.


 
solo se sa fare il salto fosbury..


----------



## Old DanTheMan (6 Ottobre 2008)

Non è che scappi davanti agli insulti che probabilmente pioveranno ora, è che in quanto comune mortale ho un lavoro e il tempo di cazzeggiare (si può dire?) è terminato.
Magari ci vediamo dopo, se non mi sbattono fuori prima... buon pranzo a tutti, e occhio a mangiarvi la mia mano, ho una bella verruca sul palmo...


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelo e tati sono la nostra punta di diamante del comitato di benvenuto!!!


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

grazie brù... se serve ho la motosega in cantina....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Mmm... ma che bell'ambiente, tutti simpatici e ben disposti!!! *Immagino che sarete tutti belli come Brad Pitt, ricchi come Bill Gates e intelligenti come Zichichi*...
> 
> Hmm, bene, penso che resterò, sennò lo standard è troppo elevato e invece io credo che chi ha realizzato questo portale abbia interesse ad avere una certa varietà... ok, allora mi sistemo lì, ma non troppo lontano dalla porta...


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

ci ha preso giovi....


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Mmm... ma che bell'ambiente, tutti simpatici e ben disposti!!! Immagino che sarete tutti belli come Brad Pitt, ricchi come Bill Gates e intelligenti come Zichichi...
> 
> Hmm, bene, penso che resterò, sennò lo standard è troppo elevato e invece io credo che chi ha realizzato questo portale abbia interesse ad avere una certa varietà... ok, allora mi sistemo lì, ma non troppo lontano dalla porta...


Ma che bella riflessione intelligente...quindi, ricapitolando, per te chi si mostra poco disponibile verso un'orda di utenti nuovi venuti dopo un brillante servizio di studio aperto.. dev'essere per forza un cesso...
Ecco bravo, mettiti lì vicino alla porta e ricordati che le scale si lavano alla mattina presto e la posta si smista rapidamente senza sbirciare le buste..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ci ha preso giovi....


 sei la punta dell'Eisberg, la punta di diamante ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> angelo e tati sono la nostra punta di diamante del comitato di benvenuto!!!


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> sei la punta dell'Eisberg, la punta di diamante ...


 
stamattina mi sento galvanizzata...


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


ciao stordita!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ciao stordita!!


 
ciao brugolì, ca va?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> e pure a me che di incontrare non me ne frega una cippa...


 nemmeno s eincontri me?


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> nemmeno s eincontri me?


 
te sì ammora


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> stamattina mi sento galvanizzata...


 col rinculo della massa nascosta ti riesce bene


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

e poi c'è il nick originalissimo per un forum di tradimento che è nonsonounsanto...


----------



## Old Dirk Bogarde (6 Ottobre 2008)

ALCUNI ORGANI DI STAMPA/TELEVISIVI HANNO INDICATO QUESTO COME UN FORUM DI ORGANIZZAZIONE DI INCONTRI FINALIZZATI AL TRADIMENTO.

_opzione n °1 
il giornalista cog@ione che ha messo in giro la notizia dovrebbe fare il caciottaro oltre al meritarsi di essere cornuto a colazione pranzo e cena

opzione n°2
gli amministratori di questo forum sono dei gran burloni e per far alzare il numero di contatti al sito non hanno trovato di meglio che passare una velina truccata agli organi di stampa
_


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

ti te cunvegn 'ndà a cà de cursa...


----------



## Old Dirk Bogarde (6 Ottobre 2008)

notare che la tatina ha capito tutto


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

te invece mi sa che hai capito niente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Dirk Bogarde ha detto:


> ALCUNI ORGANI DI STAMPA/TELEVISIVI HANNO INDICATO QUESTO COME UN FORUM DI ORGANIZZAZIONE DI INCONTRI FINALIZZATI AL TRADIMENTO.
> 
> _opzione n °1 _
> _il giornalista cog@ione che ha messo in giro la notizia dovrebbe fare il caciottaro oltre al meritarsi di essere cornuto a colazione pranzo e cena_
> ...


 
eh sì in effetti c'era bisogno di movimentare un po' la situazione ultimamente


----------



## Bruja (6 Ottobre 2008)

*Humm*



Dirk Bogarde ha detto:


> ALCUNI ORGANI DI STAMPA/TELEVISIVI HANNO INDICATO QUESTO COME UN FORUM DI ORGANIZZAZIONE DI INCONTRI FINALIZZATI AL TRADIMENTO.
> 
> _opzione n °1 _
> _il giornalista cog@ione che ha messo in giro la notizia dovrebbe fare il caciottaro oltre al meritarsi di essere cornuto a colazione pranzo e cena_
> ...


Ci sono giornalisti passacarte e da scoop che non verificano, pensa che alcuni scrivono perfino dei libri che vengono anche comprati.... figurati se ci stupiamo.

Gli amministratori del forum tendenzialmente, anche se possono essere burloni, non sono così beoti da usare strategie boomerang... come si diceva, non sono giornalisti fruttaroli. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Staff (6 Ottobre 2008)

*Precisazione*



Dirk Bogarde ha detto:


> ALCUNI ORGANI DI STAMPA/TELEVISIVI HANNO INDICATO QUESTO COME UN FORUM DI ORGANIZZAZIONE DI INCONTRI FINALIZZATI AL TRADIMENTO.
> 
> _opzione n °1 _
> _il giornalista cog@ione che ha messo in giro la notizia dovrebbe fare il caciottaro oltre al meritarsi di essere cornuto a colazione pranzo e cena_
> ...


Come si legge nell'avviso stiamo valutando con i legali le azioni da intraprendere per tutelare il sito e gli utenti.
Non vi era certo la necessità di alzare il numero di contatti al sito, già frequentatissimo di suo.

Pregheremmo di evitare illazioni e accuse infondate.


----------



## Old Vulvia (6 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Tradimento.net a Studio Aperto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che diffamazione, gente..


----------



## Old Vulvia (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> vuoi un giro di tarocchi?
> 
> se prendo quel giornalista... me lo cucino con le fave...


prendi il direttore di questa farsa di telegiornale: Giorgio Mulè.

Potresti mica fargli una fattura on line.. nulla di grave eh? solo un piccolo attacco di sciolta..


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> prendi il direttore di questa farsa di telegiornale: Giorgio Mulè.
> 
> Potresti mica fargli una fattura on line.. nulla di grave eh? solo un piccolo attacco di sciolta..


proprio un bell'omet


----------



## Old Vulvia (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> proprio un bell'omet


dici che se lo guardiamo a lungo l'attacco viene a noi??


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

Dirk Bogarde ha detto:


> ALCUNI ORGANI DI STAMPA/TELEVISIVI HANNO INDICATO QUESTO COME UN FORUM DI ORGANIZZAZIONE DI INCONTRI FINALIZZATI AL TRADIMENTO.
> 
> _opzione n °1
> il giornalista cog@ione che ha messo in giro la notizia dovrebbe fare il caciottaro oltre al meritarsi di essere cornuto a colazione pranzo e cena
> ...


*















*Non ci credo!!!!questo è fuori di testa!!!
ditemelo, è uno scherzo vero?!?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2008)

*Anvedi la medusina!*



Asudem ha detto:


> proprio un bell'omet


Ti sei messa su il vestito bello delle grandi occasioni?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ti sei messa su il vestito bello delle grandi occasioni?


solo per rambo....


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> solo per rambo....


la guera è guera


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> la guera è guera


ah cianciconaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah cianciconaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


come sei volgave....glielo vado a dire al pupazzetto...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> come sei volgave....glielo vado a dire al pupazzetto...


tira dentro quella tetta prima


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Se non becco ora me la tappo!!!

Guardate che siamo gemelle io e lei


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

bottegaie..racchie...
discolo sarà mio!!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se non becco ora me la tappo!!!
> 
> Guardate che siamo gemelle io e lei


sei sempre...fiduciosa


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei sempre...fiduciosa



Sempre


----------



## Old Papero (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tira dentro quella tetta prima


Asudemm ma cos'ha in faccia il tuo avatar?


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Asudemm ma cos'ha in faccia il tuo avatar?


non te lo spiego perchè sono una signora...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Asudemm ma cos'ha in faccia il tuo avatar?


acqua


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> acqua


fuochino...


----------



## Old matilde (6 Ottobre 2008)

mi sono decisa per quasto avatar... come mi stà????


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> mi sono decisa per quasto avatar... come mi stà????


un incanto!!


----------



## Old matilde (6 Ottobre 2008)

*brugola*


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


>


non oso pensare dove sta l'altro limone


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

pure io....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> mi sono decisa per quasto avatar... come mi stà????


 Preferisco il Sushi, ma in assenza va bene anche questo. Quando si mangia?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non oso pensare dove sta l'altro limone


----------



## Old matilde (6 Ottobre 2008)

mi piace cucinare


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> mi piace cucinare


fai tanto porceddu mirti....


----------



## Old matilde (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non oso pensare dove sta l'altro limone



... hem... credo ci vada un pò di rosmarino..


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non oso pensare dove sta l'altro limone


Sicura sia un limone?


----------



## Old matilde (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> fai tanto porceddu mirti....








   neeye:


----------



## Bruja (6 Ottobre 2008)

*Molto carini..*

Davvero originali i nuovi avatar, però poi non lamentiamoci se certi fringuelli paduli mandano gli mp...
Basta poco per fraintendere perfino ad un giornalista superficiale, figuriamo a qualche broccolatore...
L'ironia e l'autoironia é simpaticissima, purché   ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old mirtilla (6 Ottobre 2008)

si però ragazze, anche voi.....matilde, brugola, lettrice!! Ma che cavolo è successo ai vostri avatar? Se vogliamo far capire che quell'incontro che decanta la pagina iniziale del forum, non è un incontro carnale, nn è forse il caso di ridimensionare certe immagini???


----------



## Old mirtilla (6 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Davvero originali i nuovi avatar, però poi non lamentiamoci se certi fringuelli paduli mandano gli mp...
> Basta poco per fraintendere perfino ad un giornalista superficiale, figuriamo a qualche broccolatore...
> L'ironia e l'autoironia é simpaticissima, purché ...
> 
> ...


 
scusa Bruja, nn avevo letto e cmq quoto a mille!!


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Davvero originali i nuovi avatar, però poi non lamentiamoci se certi fringuelli paduli mandano gli mp...
> Basta poco per fraintendere perfino ad un giornalista superficiale, figuriamo a qualche broccolatore...
> L'ironia e l'autoironia é simpaticissima, purché ...
> 
> ...


purchè??


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> si però ragazze, anche voi.....matilde, brugola, lettrice!! Ma che cavolo è successo ai vostri avatar? Se vogliamo far capire che quell'incontro che decanta la pagina iniziale del forum, non è un incontro carnale, nn è forse il caso di ridimensionare certe immagini???


L'abbiamo fatto durante le chiacchierate con i nuovi utenti....è una chiara provocazione...e loro credo abbiano capito, infatti qualcuno è già andato via!!!!


----------



## Old matilde (6 Ottobre 2008)

ecco


----------



## Old mirtilla (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> L'abbiamo fatto durante le chiacchierate con i nuovi utenti....è una chiara provocazione...e loro credo abbiano capito, infatti qualcuno è già andato via!!!!


 
cioè?? cercano la gnocca, la trovano e scappano??


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Se avete qualcosa contro Giselle e' bene che facciate i conti con me


----------



## Old mirtilla (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se avete qualcosa contro Giselle e' bene che facciate i conti con me


 
 Lettri, noi no! Noi ci conosciamo e sappiamo chi siamo, ma chi entra per la prima volta che idea si fa??


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

per una volta che ci facciamo vedere come siamo realmente...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> cioè?? cercano la gnocca, la trovano e scappano??



No hanno semplicemente capito che non c'e' trippa per gatti... anche con Giselle ignuda come avatar...

L'avatar e' stato cambiato per gioco... una piccola provocazione


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> cioè?? cercano la gnocca, la trovano e scappano??


Mica cercano gnocca virtuale, cercano quella reale...e una volta visto che dietro la provocazione non c'è trippa per gatti, mollano!!!

I loro mp sono anche stati sputtanati in pubblico, non capiscono neanche il nostro modo di scherzare fra di noi, credo che stia diventando un pò confusionario per loro, ma di sicuro non trovano quello che cercano!!!


----------



## Old matilde (6 Ottobre 2008)

è caduto questo...


----------



## Bruja (6 Ottobre 2008)

*Ragazze*

Se lo dite voi.... va bene così... solo che forse ai nuovi utenti broccolatori un secco NO bastava ed avanzava.
Comunque se siete tutte come l'avatar, complimenti per la modestia fin qui dimostrata  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old mirtilla (6 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se lo dite voi.... va bene così... solo che forse ai nuovi utenti broccolatori un secco NO bastava ed avanzava.
> Comunque se siete tutte come l'avatar, complimenti per la modestia fin qui dimostrata
> 
> 
> ...


 
e complimenti alla mamma!!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

grazie, grazie...ecco perchè ci mostriamo sempre più racchie di quel che siamo!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













dai 1 minutino e mi ricompongo pure io!!!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> purchè??





Brugola ha detto:


> per una volta che ci facciamo vedere come siamo realmente...


 
ma tu sei bellissima su quelle punte...... adoravo anche chiappa rosa.....


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Poi io sono molto meglio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi io sono molto meglio


non vorrai mica competere?


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

eccomi, faceva un freddo a stare a cosce scoperte, sdraiata sul pavimento!!!


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma tu sei bellissima su quelle punte...... .....


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non vorrai mica competere?


Pussa via _SIMMIA!_


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pussa via _SIMMIA!_


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se lo dite voi.... va bene così... solo che forse ai nuovi utenti broccolatori un secco NO bastava ed avanzava.
> Comunque se siete tutte come l'avatar, complimenti per la modestia fin qui dimostrata
> 
> 
> ...


 Se la giornata continua così stasera dovrò fare impacchi alle mascelle per via delle risate che mi sono fatto oggi ... alcune davvero con gusto ...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Finalmente un intenditore!!!

Dai caccia l'indirizzo ti mando Giselle a casa


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> eccomi, faceva un freddo a stare a cosce scoperte, sdraiata sul pavimento!!!


lasciami dire che ti si vedevano tutte le smagliature...


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> lasciami dire che ti si vedevano tutte le smagliature...


sai che consiglio da una con le bocce rifatte!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Finalmente un intenditore!!!
> 
> Dai caccia l'indirizzo ti mando Giselle a casa


 ma così crei in me un disordine ormonale irrecuperabile


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> ma così crei in me un disordine ormonale irrecuperabile


Ma non eri quello che aveva superato l'età puberale e su cui "certe immagini" non facevano più presa?!?


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma non eri quello che aveva superato l'età puberale e su cui "certe immagini" non facevano più presa?!?


 
è tutto chiacchere e distintivo!!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è tutto chiacchere e distintivo!!


forse nn gli piacevamo noi!!!


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> forse nn gli piacevamo noi!!!


siamo mica socie.
io ero una gnoccolona mica da ridere.


----------



## Old Vulvia (6 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se lo dite voi.... va bene così... solo che forse ai nuovi utenti broccolatori un secco NO bastava ed avanzava.
> Comunque se siete tutte come l'avatar, complimenti per la modestia fin qui dimostrata
> 
> 
> ...


finora son stata la racchia per antonomasia del forum.. mi son data una momentanea lustratina, via..


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> finora son stata la racchia per antonomasia del forum.. mi son data una momentanea lustratina, via..


guarda che stasera a mezzanotte mi  torni racchia come prima...


----------



## Old mirtilla (6 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> finora son stata la racchia per antonomasia del forum.. mi son data una momentanea lustratina, via..


 
miiiii, sei passata dai dottori di NIP/TAC? 

wowowowowowowowow!!!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> siamo mica socie.
> io ero una gnoccolona mica da ridere.


Ahhhhhhh cosa lì ,come ti chiami....
guarda che neanche a te t'ha filato di striscio....e poi anche io ero una manzotin mica male!!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda che stasera a mezzanotte torni racchia come prima...


forse anche prima.. non ci son più le zucche di una volta, questi ogm di *****..


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> finora son stata la racchia per antonomasia del forum.. mi son data una momentanea lustratina, via..



Scusa fatti da parte che piu' sgraziata e disgraziata della mia iena solo il cono di Brugola


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> forse anche prima.. non ci son più le zucche di una volta, questi ogm di *****..


dai che a mie piaci anche racchiona come sei  

	
	
		
		
	


	




in fondo...sei un tipo simpatico..


----------



## Old Vulvia (6 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> miiiii, sei passata dai dottori di *NIP/TAC*?
> 
> wowowowowowowowow!!!













quel telefilm è allucinante.. non so come si possa guardarlo..


----------



## Old mirtilla (6 Ottobre 2008)

ragazzacce!! ma quanto vi voglio bene???


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ragazzacce!! ma quanto vi voglio bene???


donna..


----------



## Old Vulvia (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> dai che a mie piaci anche racchiona come sei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo so.. ho personalità..


----------



## Old Vulvia (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa fatti da parte che piu' sgraziata e disgraziata della mia iena solo il *cono* di Brugola


anche lui ci ha personalità


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> anche lui ci ha personalità


siete racchie e invidiose!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












quello si che sarebbe un bel deterrente


----------



## Old Dirk Bogarde (6 Ottobre 2008)

* Pregheremmo di evitare illazioni e accuse infondate.

*_Egr.Direttore prima di tutto grazie per l'attenzione
Io mi rifaccio come tutti i nuovi iscritti al servizio mandato in onda 
vero che non e' la prima volta che i giornalisti si inventano le notizie di sana pianta
ma oramai io personalmente non mi stupisco ne mi fido piu' di nulla e nessuno
se voi non c'entrate nulla in questa storia fate benissimo a tutelare il vostro nome 
in sedi giudiziarie contro la rete o il giornalista in questione sperando poi che non vada a finire 
a tarallucci e vino 
Cordiali Saluti
_


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Dirk Bogarde ha detto:


> * Pregheremmo di evitare illazioni e accuse infondate.*
> 
> _Egr.Direttore prima di tutto grazie per l'attenzione_
> _Io mi rifaccio come tutti i nuovi iscritti al servizio mandato in onda _
> ...


 

...........


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Ottobre 2008)

Dirk Bogarde ha detto:


> * Pregheremmo di evitare illazioni e accuse infondate.*
> 
> _Egr.Direttore prima di tutto grazie per l'attenzione_
> _Io mi rifaccio come tutti i nuovi iscritti al servizio mandato in onda _
> ...


Ma che è?


----------



## Old mirtilla (6 Ottobre 2008)

Dirk Bogarde ha detto:


> * Pregheremmo di evitare illazioni e accuse infondate.*
> 
> _Egr.Direttore prima di tutto grazie per l'attenzione_
> _Io mi rifaccio come tutti i nuovi iscritti al servizio mandato in onda _
> ...


ma questo che c'entra??? ci stavamo stimando l'un l'altra...!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma che è?


 
un esempio sul "perché la droga fa male"


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un esempio sul "perché la droga fa male"


dotta collega, mi permetto di dissentire


----------



## La Lupa (6 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


... micia...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un esempio sul "perché la droga fa male"


L'opposto... e' un esempio sul "perche' voglio proseguire con successo la mia carriera di drogata"


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma non eri quello che aveva superato l'età puberale e su cui "certe immagini" non facevano più presa?!?


 Io speravo che ti riferivi a Giselle in carne e ossa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> dotta collega, mi permetto di dissentire


hai ragione.

in realtà è "perché certe persone fanno male alla droga"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'opposto... e' un esempio sul "perche' voglio proseguire con successo la mia carriera di drogata"
















   mi sa che hai proprio ragione


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Io speravo che ti riferivi a Giselle in carne e ossa



Guarda che Giselle mi somiglia... ma ho il di dietro di Chalize Theron... fammi sapere se puo' andar bene lo stesso...


----------



## Old Dirk Bogarde (6 Ottobre 2008)

*ma questo che c'entra??? ci stavamo stimando l'un l'altra...!!

*_ho risposto al Direttore o Amministratore che mi aveva quotato

tutto qui
_


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Ottobre 2008)

Io ho il taglio delle sopracciglia uguale a quello di Monica Bellucci.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> 
> in realtà è "perché certe persone fanno male alla droga"



Esatto e nessuno ha mai avvisato la droga di questi personaggi malvagi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Povera lei, abusata


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che Giselle mi somiglia... ma ho il di dietro di Chalize Theron... fammi sapere se puo' andar bene lo stesso...


 va benissimo - tanto vado con i sensori estraibili ultra-accessoriati. però rimane il problema degli ormoni corrosivi


----------



## La Lupa (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh sì in effetti c'era bisogno di movimentare un po' la situazione ultimamente


...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... 


..uh... bell'avatarro!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Pensavo di cambiarlo anch'io... visto che s'acchiappa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... non vorrei restare indietro...


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> prendi il direttore di questa farsa di telegiornale: Giorgio Mulè.
> 
> Potresti mica fargli una fattura on line.. nulla di grave eh? solo un piccolo attacco di sciolta..


 
se mi sistemate i conti in sospeso la fò sì la fattura eccome!


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

vulvia... hai cambiato look? sei una gran gnocca...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





asuuuuuuuuu finalmente un avatar che me gusta giusto come te....


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> che diffamazione, gente..


intanto tu per l'occasione ti sei messa giù da gara..furbacchiona...


----------



## Old Vulvia (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> vulvia... hai cambiato look? sei una gran gnocca...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


visto che robba?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




denghiù


----------



## Old Vulvia (6 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> intanto tu per l'occasione ti sei messa giù da gara..furbacchiona...


perchè ci hai il lipstick sulla boccuccia, caro italia? Così mi confondi la nuova utenza..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 birba che non sei altro..


----------



## Old Vulvia (6 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> intanto tu *per* *l'occasione ti sei messa giù da gara..furbacchiona*...


e poi basta che mi leggano per capire che non c'è _tripe for cat_ ..


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> e poi basta che mi leggano per capire che non c'è _tripe for cat_ ..


ma donnine non ne sono arrivate? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















aspè che con la boccuccia rosa mi scambiano per donna...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma donnine non ne sono arrivate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedi cosi' sei piu' appetibile...anche perche' sposato con figli

Pero' ti sei perso il mio avatar della Sagra del Broccolatore


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vedi cosi' sei piu' appetibile...anche perche' sposato con figli
> 
> Pero' ti sei perso il mio avatar della Sagra del Broccolatore


io non sono sposato.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma solo per me lo show dell'avatar lo fai?


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Tradimento.net a Studio Aperto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma di che ci si lamenta..Ci hanno fatto una pubblicità di quelle storiche, altrochè!

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2008)

Dai ragazzi..che tra un pò saremo famosi. Dovremo anche firmare autografi. La RAI ci chiederà di fare una Fiction e Briatore ci inviterà al Bilionaire. Tutto sommato non è neanche così male. 

Buscopann


----------



## Bruja (6 Ottobre 2008)

*Buscolino caro...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma di che ci si lamenta..Ci hanno fatto una pubblicità di quelle storiche, altrochè!
> 
> Buscopann


 
A noi la pubblicità non manca, e non é così deleteria, 
guarda qui, uno a campione:

http://www.affaritaliani.it/Rubriche/Segnali/segnali041008.html

Buona serata
Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> A noi la pubblicità non manca, e non é così deleteria,
> guarda qui, uno a campione:
> 
> http://www.affaritaliani.it/Rubriche/Segnali/segnali041008.html
> ...


Una scoreggina, confrontata a 3 millisecondi in televisione. Infatti appena hanno fatto vedere il servizio mi sembra di aver letto che si sono toccati i 100 contatti..

Buscopann


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una scoreggina, confrontata a 3 millisecondi in televisione. Infatti appena hanno fatto vedere il servizio mi sembra di aver letto che si sono toccati i 100 contatti..
> 
> Buscopann


superati i 200


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (8 Ottobre 2008)

ve l'avevo detto che era meglio non darmi i cartellini rossi.....

ok.
adesso confesso...


io sono Brachino !


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Tradimento.net a Studio Aperto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dice che è un 'similcorrispettivo' e che è 'una specie di forum' dove non ci sono solo i traditi ma anche i traditori.... insomma, mi pare un pò vago e quindi secondo me sarà difficile rivalerci....


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2008)

*bah...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Una scoreggina, confrontata a 3 millisecondi in televisione. Infatti appena hanno fatto vedere il servizio mi sembra di aver letto che si sono toccati i 100 contatti..
> 
> Buscopann


Alla fine, esclusi i soliti broccoli e polipi, credo che le persone normalmente pensanti si avvedano in che sito siano entrate e decidano in proprio se i servizi televisivi ed i giornali non sfornino bufale (cosa per altro abbastanza abituale). 
Si é parlato a sproposito di noi, ci si difenderà nelle sedi appropriate, si richiederà una rettifica e quant'altro possa avvantaggiarci... il resto é vita.
Bruja


----------



## Old Staff (9 Ottobre 2008)

*Bene..*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ve l'avevo detto che era meglio non darmi i cartellini rossi.....
> 
> ok.
> adesso confesso...
> ...


Ok. Prepara l'assegno.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Ottobre 2008)

Pappappero pappappà  

	
	
		
		
	


	





dai, Staff. lo sai che ti voglio bene. anzi, un giorno ci andiamo a bere una cosa. 

... il bicchiere della Staff ! 



Staff ha detto:


> Ok. Prepara l'assegno.


----------



## brugola (9 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... il bicchiere della Staff !


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


ma era carina la battuta!


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Ottobre 2008)

tenetemi....


----------



## brugola (9 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tenetemi....


che ti affligge annetta???


----------



## La Lupa (9 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... il bicchiere della Staff !


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Ottobre 2008)

A Roma si dice: "Ma che hai dormito cor culo scoperto ?"

comunque..... 

le musulmane sono qualcosa di fenomenale. unico bastione contro l'imperante nazifemminismo che trasforma gli uomini in eunuchi.

il bello è che le donne passano metà del tempo nel rapporto di coppia a rendere ridicoli gli uomini e l'altra metà a lamentarsene con le amiche.


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2008)

*Insonne*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> A Roma si dice: "Ma che hai dormito cor culo scoperto ?"
> 
> comunque.....
> 
> ...


 
Senti utente serpente, almeno striscia con classe.... noi avremo delle pecche, ma se credi che le musulmane siano il giardino delle delizie, sei nella stessa condizione di Pinocchio nel Paese del Balocchi.... poi ci si sveglia!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Burple, burple, burka 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ma mi é stato detto da persone che l'hanno constatato, sotto quello spesso hanno lo stesso abbigliamento degli scozzesi col kilt.
Bruja


----------

